# I cannot stop listening



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

To this...






WHAT a voice and lyrics...


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

The original is better :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

rapala said:


> The original is better :thumb:


I'm inclined to agree, it's just the way he sings it that I find really haunting


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I sounded like that when my son kicked a football at my nuts! Kate Bush's version is better tho


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Maxwell is one of the finest singers on this planet... no ifs or buts

I have all his albums + singles.. he is brilliant

This is one of my favs...sit back and chill:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Legend!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

rapala said:


> The original is better :thumb:


agreed....he aint all that good


----------

